# Anyone Fix Ipad's?



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

My daughter has a Ipad 2 that she got for her birthday a little over a year ago. It has stopped working. Apple wants 250$ to fix it. I figured I would see if anyone here works on these before I go get her a new one. 

If so shoot me a PM.

Thank you


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I would try Tech Advanced on Creighton Rd. They might be able to help, or point you in the right direction. O*D*W

1508 Creighton Rd
Pensacola
(850) 479-9227


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Just curious, what do you mean it has stopped working? You charge it and it won't power on? Or it powers on but the screen doesn't turn on just the indicator? It won't charge at all?


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

just tried them. They don't work on mobile devices for apple.

Thanks anyhow


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

It started trying to restart constantly. I spent 2 1/2 hrs on the phone with apple tech and they offered no advice after trying different things that amounted to nothing. But they tried.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

If you talked to Apple they probably already suggested this but try holding down the on/off button and the home button for about 10 seconds or until the apple logo appears on the screen. Sometimes it take two or three tries before it starts working again.
Good luck!


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah we tried that. Thanks for the advice. The wife decided to give hers to my daughter and go get her one of the new ones. 

In the meantime I love tearing stuff apart. Then I can use it for target practice woohoo


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Pm oxbeast. If he isnt busy with unkie sam he fixed my wife's. He may can give you some pointers


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Turn Ipad off. Bring Itunes upp on your computer, Press and hold the home button while you plug USB cord into the Ipad. You should recieve a message saying Itunes has detected an iPad in recovery mode. Continue through those step to restore your iPad. You will lose all unsaved (or unbacked up info) But at least it will be working. Once it reboots you can then restore. Hope this helps


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah I did that wackydaddy. It didn't work. I been researching. Seems the battery needs to be replaced. I watched a youtube on it. Seems easy to do. I think Ill try it.

Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I was on deployment when this was posted where u ever able to fix it?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Try a place like ifix.
Then I see the thread is 7 months old


----------

